# HELP! B-names needed.



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am asking for help here.....
We need B-names (both male & female).....all suggestions welcome!
Here is what we have chosen so far...

MALES

Brando, Bravos.

FEMALES

Berlin


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Since it's that time of year, how about Blitzen after one of Santas reindeer


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I will suggest my girl name, but only if I have have her 

I desperately want another female and her name will be Breezy


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Male: 
Blade, Blaze, Braden, Bane, Bastian, Bedrich, Bjorn, Blaine, Byron.

Female:
Balthild, Barka, Bathilde, Bellatrix, Blythe, Bolade, Breda, Bridin, Brynne/Brynn


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i love these threads! here's what i have to contribute...

Male
-Bridger
-Braun
-Beaux
-Birche
-Berk
-Bashir



Female
-Bayla
-Brygida
-Bindi
-Bretta


as you can see i guess i'm partial to males and unique names


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I've always liked "Brava" for a female.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Brita?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon's a "B" - Bono. I also considered Bowie.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Branko, Bane, Basto, Bolt, Banjo, Birko, Baha


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Boy: 

Bacardi 
Bailey
Bishop

Girl:

Brandy


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Female: Brynn Birkita Belladonna
Male: Bartholomew Beauregard Berrigen Brice Bastian Brutus


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

Bandit! We named both our GSD girls Bandit, we didn't think of it being manly when we named the first one, and we couldn't help naming the second after her.
Also, Bandito, Bandita,Bandy.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I tend to like goofy names as well more serious names.

Boys: 
Blaze
Beau
Bane
Billy
Baal
Bahai
Butters
Boris
Bartholomew
Balthazar
Butch
Buck

Girls:
Bree
Bianca
Billie
Basheera
Balka
Bella
Buffy


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I Like Brazen-Brie Browyn-


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Male: Birch, Barnabas, Bach, Balboa, Baron, Basil, Bruce, Budro, 

Female: Bastet (ironic cause it's an egyptian goddess who has a cat head..tehe ;D), Beulah, Bellatrix....I can't think of anymore female names...good luck with the litter!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Benz-also like Blitz


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Bond-sorry just find names popping into my head


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Boy
----
Bismarck
Bentley
Blade
Bruno
Blair
Brody
Brady
Byron
Bryon
Brando
Berend
Boris
Brazen

Girl
---
Briley
Bijou
Bianca
Bea
Bristol
Brita
Brooke
Brendy
Brandy
Blaise
Bailey

I hope that helps...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Ben


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

THANK YOU!!
I've now added *Bond & Brava*....and considering *Blade & Bruno.*
PLEASE keep them coming.......I need 5 boy names & 3 girl names.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Bay


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Brock


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Braxton, boogie, bowser, Bhoomi, Boscoe...


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Boss, Baden, Ballou, Brax, 

What are the parent's names? Sometime it's fun to come up with names based on something in the pedigree.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Bacon!!!!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

females:
Bee
Bambi
Blair
Beset (ancient Egyptian, means The Protector)
Bustan (Arabic, means orchard or flowery meadow)
Breonna

Males:
Can't think of any at the moment, but I love Blitzen


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Female and Male mixed together and sorry if other people have come up with any...I'm not reading all the responses 
Bako
Balkan
Basha
Belka
Britta
Branka
Branko
Bibi
Buffalo (haha, sorry had to throw in an Upstate NY thing)
Bakko
Bavaria
Bosi
Britta
Bora


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

For boy or girl: Blaze (could also be spelt Blaise after the character in Harry Potter)


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Briar
Brianna
Balthazar
Bali
Baloo
Baruch
Bosko
Sorry if any of these have been suggested


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Boys: Bilbo, Boffin, Bombur, Balin, Bifur, Bofur

Girls: Beryl, Belladonna


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Here are some. Hope I didn't put any others have already suggested. =)

Males:
------
Boone
Bane
Blaine
Brett
Bale
Barry
Blake
Buzz
Breck

Female:
-------
Buffy
Bryn
Bora
Bebe
Bella
Bettina
Bambi
Bruna
Bailey


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Beta

This was the name of one of the characters from Chinese childhood fiction. It's the name of a little mouse that drives a tank and saves small animals from all sorts of trouble and doom. 

Baron

Girls:

Britain (to go with your Berlin)


----------



## saska (Mar 10, 2011)

The name of a "world champion",......BLITZ.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Bran
bocephus
Bass
bart

Bree
Breezy
Beth


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Names*

Males:

Badger
Banjo
Beau

Females:

Britann
Bayla
Basha

Good luck!


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

Boulder or Bolder
Braver
Bourbon
Bayou


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Some of the ones I can think of off the back of my hand.

(sorry if others have said some of these before... not able to look through all the other posts)

Brig, 
Braxton, 
Baxter, 
Bree, 
Brianna, 
Bailey, 
Barret, 
Baron/Baran, 
Bara, 
Bella, 
Belle, 
Bayou, 
Balou, 
Brandy, 
Bane, 
Baylor, 
Beagen, 
Beau, 
Brice, 
Bryson.

Ok... That's all I can get out of my brain right now.... Hope it helps with some ideas!


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

Blair
Bentley
Bijou
Bianca
Brita
Blaze
Bonsai
Beamer
Blanche
Bolero
Brandy
Bridget
Brutus
Baro
Braelin
Baccarrat
Bacardi
Baron
Bismarck
Berkeley
Boaz
Brody
Bolero
Brynn
Bullet

That's all I can think of, Sorry for repeats.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Breeva
Brava
Bryna
Bolo

Can't think of any someone else didn't already say!

Oops I see you are using Brava - great name.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Ooh!! Pick me!! Pick me!!

I really like Greek names - as you already know, so here are a few...

Briseas/Briseis (pronounced Brih-say-us) - a favorite for female
Baptiste- male
Basilia (means queenly) - female of course 
Bastiaan - male


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

That name reminds me of the movie Troy every time I hear it lol.



Lakl said:


> Briseas/Briseis (pronounced Brih-say-us) - a favorite for female


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

We love all things pirate around here so my first thought was Barbosa.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Snarly said:


> That name reminds me of the movie Troy every time I hear it lol.


Love that movie!!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Here are G-Names used in Germany

Hundenamen Rüden - G -

Hundenamen weiblich G


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Robin,

My grandfather in Germany had German Shepherds and participated in SchH.

His last female was named, Bärbel. 

(pronounced so it ryhmes with 'hay' at beginning, r is very soft, bayer-bel.)

If I had been able to pick the name for my female that would have been it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Personally, I like 2 syllabel fairly short, strong names that are not too common or people names....I also like to use predator names, and something associated with Egypt....Cairo/Kairo, Giza and will use Sphinx if I get to S...and occasionally a traditional German name in a litter too

My favorite B girl names....

Brava
Bengal
Basha
Bronze
Brazen

Males

Bullet
Blaze
Bravo
Blitz/en
Bacardi (I was in the liquor business for 20 years)
Bomber

Lee


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Male
Bacchus
Baldo
Barnaby
Beaumont
beauregard
Beavis, lol
Bender
Bertok
Braden

Female
Bara
Barbora
Belen (be-LEN)
Beryl
Bevin
Bidane
Breana


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I thing I have OCD I was in church thinking of b-names-ugh

Bliss
Brooklynn
Brando
Beacon
Bennett


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Bling


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Brigham


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

since you like the "alchohol names" (litter A)
how about 
Bacardi
Bols
Beck's
Brew 
Benedictine
Bootleg
Bordeaux 
"Bud"

Carmen


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Carmen....I love the liquor names! LOL!
I really like the name Bacardi.....
I'm finally narrowing down the list.....thank goodness.
@Holland...you crack me up!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Since it's that time of year, how about Blitzen after one of Santas reindeer


Or like I did and named my only male in the litter, Blitzzard. Since they were born during a blizzard. His call name is Blitz. The girls are named Babsy, Bianka and Bella Mia.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking forward to the final name list!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Brix
Brio
Breezy
Bluto
Bonnie
Bravo
Bane
Beowulf
Boris
Barry
Baron
Beck
Barb
Blue (I like black dogs named Blue)
Brian (Like in Family Guy)
Byron (My husband's name)
Bad Dog! 

Sorry for any repeats.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Berq..mountain
Bae...inspiration
Boden..messenger


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay I did not see Beretta on the list!!  If I ever get a B litter puppy it's name would be Beretta.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Carmen....I love the liquor names! LOL!
> I really like the name Bacardi.....
> I'm finally narrowing down the list.....thank goodness.
> @Holland...you crack me up!!


I listed Bacardi on first page too!! I require some recognition for this brilliant name.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

For a male, I have always liked:

Bosco

Basko


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there a final list yet??


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well Marshies I had a dog carmspack bacardi that's how much I liked it . That was over 30 years ago probably long before you were born. --- if we ever get a chance to meet I'll get you a coffee hows that for compensation. I'd love to see Amaretto in person.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> well Marshies I had a dog carmspack bacardi that's how much I liked it . That was over 30 years ago probably long before you were born. --- if we ever get a chance to meet I'll get you a coffee hows that for compensation. I'd love to see Amaretto in person.


Hahaha. Yes, 30 years ago is long before I was born. I'm not a coffee drinker, but would benefit tremendously from your incredible pool of knowledge. Amaretto comes in 2 days. Hope to make it to one of your market days during the winter holidays, to meet you, and have you meet her. 

Bacardi is a fantastic name. You know what they say, great minds think alike.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I did not go through all the posts so sorry if some of these are repeats.

Blake
Blade
Blaze
Bain
Boomer
Bolt
Bandit
Baron
Bentley
Bones
Bullet
Boosie
Bourbon

Bree
Bretta
Banshee
Bellatrix
Blossom
Bliss
Breezy
Blue
Brin
Brooklynn
Bella Mia
Boo
Bossy
Button
Belvedere (Bell for short)


----------

